# MegaPressG... For LP Gas?



## Terb (Jun 6, 2012)

We have been using MegaPressG for natural gas installs. Wanting to use for LP Gas installs as well, can anyone tell me if viega is approved for LP?
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes they have approved systems. A simple search will tell you.

http://www.lpgasmagazine.com/using-press-connect-fittings-to-join-pipes/


----------



## Terb (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. 

Had called Viega this morning. Spoke with a tech, his exact words was “For propane yes, for LP no” why I wanted some input, after that confusing info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Uh OK, get back in touch and ask them why their information is listing "LP" gas then.

Check it out. >>> http://www.kcwindustrial.com/pdfs/ViegaFittings.pdf on the 5th. page........... LP is basically Propane. Frigging salesmen.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats the problem with sales people they have no real world experience,
to be able to tell L.P. stands for Propane


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Sales people HA. Just yesterday I wAs helping another guy with a Whirlpool drop in tub. It was used (long story) and the holes for the 2 handle Roman tub faucet was only 8" on center. The valve says 8"-16" but 10"-16" for lever handles. The trim is lever handle and turn 180° so now the handles hit the spout. He calls the supply house and at first the salesman suggest just not turning the handles all the way but that's not going to fly in a brand new house. He finally finds a 1/4 turn kit (stop) and orders it in for us. Seriously " just don't turn the handles all the way" ???

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks again for the links Gan!

I did call back about hour later this morning. Asked for a tech again, naturally was the recording to leave a # for a return call. I be damm, same tech from first call & he remembers me. We go round and round again. No clue where they find some of these techs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Salesmen can be so dumm

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

